# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Φούρνος & Εστία > [Miele] Πρόβλημα με touch σε φούρνο miele

## Βούλα

Καλημέρα κι από μένα και καλώς σας βρήκα. Λοιπόν.. όπως πολλοί άλλοι έτσι κι εγώ αντιμετωπίζω ένα μεγάλο πρόβλημα με τον φούρνο μου εδώ και κάποιους μήνες. Να αναφέρω ότι έχω τον miele h 5981 τον οποίο χρυσοπλήρωσα σχεδόν 5 χιλιάρικα 4700 κάπου τόσο έκανε δεν θυμάμαι ακριβώς. Το πρόβλημα μου είναι το εξής δεν λειτουργεί το touch της δεξιάς πλευράς αυτό δηλαδή που ανεβάζει την θερμοκρασία ή αλλάζει και επιλέγει το πρόγραμμα. 
Στην αρχή κάποιες φορές έπιανε και κάποιες όχι έπρεπε δηλαδή να το πατάω 20-30 φορές μέχρι να πιάσει αλλά μετά από λίγο έπαψε πια να πιάνει και δεν λειτουργούσε καθόλου! Το δε αστείο της υπόθεσης είναι ότι ακουγεται το κλικ ότι δηλαδή πατιέται το touch αλλά δεν κάνει καμιά κίνηση κύλησης το καντράν! Έριξα τον γενικό κάποιες φορές μήπως ξεκολλήσει αλλά τίποτα! Κι έχω την εντύπωση ότι αυτό πρέπει να συνέβη από μια μέρα κατά την οποία είχα βάλει πολύ μεγάλη θερμοκρασία και είχε θολώσει το πάνελ οθόνης από ατμούς και ήταν φωτισμένο ολόκληρο χωρίς να ξεχωρίζουν τα γράμματα!  Τον έχω 4 χρόνια και όπως καταλαβαίνετε το σερβις δεν ισχύει και αν πάω στην αντιπροσωπεία και θα περιμένω πολύ και θα με δουλεύουν και δεν θα μου το φτιάξουν κιόλας ή θα μου πουν να μου αλλάξουν όλο το πάνελ πράγμα το οποίο σημαίνει ότι θα δώσω τα μαλλιοκέφαλα μου!

----------


## Googlis

Έχεις ένα εργαλείο που αν ήταν αυτοκίνητο θα ήταν mercedes, που κοστίζει τόσα χρήματα, και προτιμάς να ακούσεις εμένα και τον κάθε τυχόντα που θα σου πει ότι κατεβάσει η γκλάβα του; Να ήταν κάτι απλό, να σου λέγαμε 2 πράγματα, σε αυτό τι να σου πούμε; Δεν είναι πια έτσι όπως τα λες πως όλοι σε κοροϊδεύουν και σε κλέβουν και δεν στο φτιάχνουν κιόλας...

----------


## Βούλα

Καλησπέρα. Αν σε αυτές τις τρεις προτάσεις τις οποίες συνέταξες μου έλεγες έστω και κάτι το οποίο θα μπορούσε να αποτελεί λύση στο πρόβλημα μου και όχι το αν πράττω λάθος που ζητάω γνώμες, θα το εκτιμούσα. Από 'κει και πέρα το ότι θέτω το πρόβλημα μου σε ένα φόρουμ το οποίο ασχολείται με συσκευές και όχι μόνο, με την πεποίθηση ότι ίσως κάποιος είχε παρόμοιο πρόβλημα και το έλυσε και ίσως μπορεί να μου πει κι εμένα το ποια ήταν η λύση προκειμένου κι εγώ να ξέρω που να στραφώ, δεν το θεωρώ κακό. 
Δεν είπα ότι με κοροιδεύουν όλοι οι τεχνικοί των σέρβις ή ότι κλέβουν, είπα συγκεκριμένα για την miele και αυτό διότι όλες οι ηλεκτρικές συσκευές μου είναι της ίδιας εταιρείας και μάλιστα ο αφρός τους όπως εσύ αναφέρεις ως μερσεντές και είχα ξανά πρόβλημα για άλλο είδος και δεν μπήκαν καν στον κόπο να με εξυπηρετήσουν ούτε καν τηλεφωνικά. Αλλά όπως και να έχει, κάθε γνώμη δεκτή!

----------


## diony

Το πιθανότερο είναι να έχει καταστραφεί κάποιο ολοκληρωμένο κύκλωμα (IC) από τούς υδρατμούς.
Επειδή όλες οι εταιρίες συνήθως πουλάνε ολόκληρη την πλακέτα (μπορεί η κουζίνα σου να έχει πάνω 
από μία),ίσως ένας έμπειρος ηλεκτρονικός να μπορούσε να βοηθήση αλλά αυτό σημαίνει ότι πρέπει να 
έχει αποσυνδέσει την πλακέτα και να την έχει στο εργαστήριο του.

----------


## Βούλα

Σε ευχαριστώ diony για την ανταπόκριση, πήγα σε έναν ηλεκτρονικό της περιοχής μου ο οποίος επέμενε ότι δεν υπάρχει λόγος να έρθει να του ρίξει μια ματιά και μου είπε να βγάλω όλο τον φούρνο και να τον πάω σε κάποιον πιο εξειδικευμένο  για να επισκευάσει το πάνελ! Το θέμα είναι ότι έναν 90άρη φούρνο δεν τον κόβεις βόλτες τόσο απλά χωρίς πρωτίστως να είσαι σίγουρος ότι δεν επισκευάζεται δίχως να βγει από την θέση του. Γι'  αυτό σκεφτηκα να ρωτήσω εδώ μήπως είχε κάποιος παρόμοιο πρόβλημα κι αν τελικά γλίτωσε το να μεταφέρει τον φούρνο ολόκληρο σε τεχνικό ή αν άλλαξε όλο το πάνελ  κ.τ.λ

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Σε ευχαριστώ diony για την ανταπόκριση, πήγα σε έναν ηλεκτρονικό της περιοχής μου ο οποίος επέμενε ότι δεν υπάρχει λόγος να έρθει να του ρίξει μια ματιά και μου είπε να βγάλω όλο τον φούρνο και να τον πάω σε κάποιον πιο εξειδικευμένο για να επισκευάσει το πάνελ!


 
Τον κακομοίρη τον ηλεκτρονικό ! ... είχα έναν γνωστό ηλεκτρονικό (φιλαράκια) .. όταν χάλασε η τηλεόραση μου ... τέτοια μου έλεγε και αυτός *"φέρε την εδώ" "δεν μπορώ να έρθω"* κτλ ...  
Να που οι καιροί έχουν και γυρίσματα ... (χάλασε το πλυντήριο του ) και μου λέει θα έρθεις να το δεις? ..
του απαντώ .... *"φέρε την εδώ" "δεν μπορώ να έρθω"*  :Lol:

----------


## Βούλα

> Τον κακομοίρη τον ηλεκτρονικό ! ... είχα έναν γνωστό ηλεκτρονικό (φιλαράκια) .. όταν χάλασε η τηλεόραση μου ... τέτοια μου έλεγε και αυτός *"φέρε την εδώ" "δεν μπορώ να έρθω"* κτλ ...  
> Να που οι καιροί έχουν και γυρίσματα ... (χάλασε το πλυντήριο του ) και μου λέει θα έρθεις να το δεις? ..
> του απαντώ .... [/COLOR]*"φέρε την εδώ" "δεν μπορώ να έρθω"*


 Το κακό είναι ότι εγώ δεν ξέρω να φτιάχνω πλυντήρια ! :P

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Το πιθανότερο είναι να έχει καταστραφεί κάποιο ολοκληρωμένο κύκλωμα (IC) από τούς υδρατμούς.
> Επειδή όλες οι εταιρίες συνήθως πουλάνε ολόκληρη την πλακέτα (μπορεί η κουζίνα σου να έχει πάνω 
> από μία),ίσως ένας έμπειρος ηλεκτρονικός να μπορούσε να βοηθήση αλλά αυτό σημαίνει ότι πρέπει να 
> έχει αποσυνδέσει την πλακέτα και να την έχει στο εργαστήριο του.


Άντε και πήγε κάποιος ηλεκτρονικός και επιτέλους μπόρεσε να φτιάξει το καντράν. Απορώ πως μια εταιρία βάζει το καντράν στην πιο απαράδεκτη θέση (ακριβώς πάνω και έξω από την έξοδο ατμών της πόρτας ) εννοείται θα ξαναπάθει ζημιά το καντράν. Και πως επέτρεψε στην κατασκευή του καντράν να υπάρχει περίπτωση να εισαχθούν ατμοί (που δήλωσε ότι θόλωσε οθόνη) (είναι όπως λέει και σύστημα ψησίματος με πλήρωση νερού και ειδικά προγράμματα με σχετική ταυτόχρονη υγρασία .. και αν αυτό το σύστημα έχει ξεφύγει?). Αυτό μόνο η Miele μπορεί να το γνωρίζει που έχει και την πλήρη υποστήριξη. Μονόδρομος

----------


## diony

> Σε ευχαριστώ diony για την ανταπόκριση, πήγα σε έναν ηλεκτρονικό της περιοχής μου ο οποίος επέμενε ότι δεν υπάρχει λόγος να έρθει να του ρίξει μια ματιά και μου είπε να βγάλω όλο τον φούρνο και να τον πάω σε κάποιον πιο εξειδικευμένο  για να επισκευάσει το πάνελ! Το θέμα είναι ότι έναν 90άρη φούρνο δεν τον κόβεις βόλτες τόσο απλά χωρίς πρωτίστως να είσαι σίγουρος ότι δεν επισκευάζεται δίχως να βγει από την θέση του. Γι'  αυτό σκεφτηκα να ρωτήσω εδώ μήπως είχε κάποιος παρόμοιο πρόβλημα κι αν τελικά γλίτωσε το να μεταφέρει τον φούρνο ολόκληρο σε τεχνικό ή αν άλλαξε όλο το πάνελ  κ.τ.λ


συμφωνώ μαζί σου στο ότι δεν είναι εύκολο να κάνεις βόλτες το φούρνο ,κατά τη γνώμη μου υπάρχουν 2 επιλογές
α)υπάρχουν τεχνικοί λευκών συσκευών πού συνεργάζονται με ηλεκτρονικούς σε θέματα πλακετών αυτό σου το υπογράφω ,απλά αν θέλεις να ρισκάρειςκάποια χρήματα να έλθει κάποιος τεχνικός αφού έχει μιλήσει με το συνεργάτη του να αποσυνδέσει την πλακέτα και να του την δώσει να την ελέγξει, δεν είναι εγγυημένο ότι  όλες οι βλάβεςεπισκευάζονται.

β)Αν δε γίνει  τίποτε ,να την ξαναμοντάρει και αναγκαστικά να καλέσεις την εταιρία ,απλά θα έχεις χάσει χρόνο και κάποια χρήματα

----------


## diony

> Άντε και πήγε κάποιος ηλεκτρονικός και επιτέλους μπόρεσε να φτιάξει το καντράν. Απορώ πως μια εταιρία βάζει το καντράν στην πιο απαράδεκτη θέση (ακριβώς πάνω και έξω από την έξοδο ατμών της πόρτας ) εννοείται θα ξαναπάθει ζημιά το καντράν. Και πως επέτρεψε στην κατασκευή του καντράν να υπάρχει περίπτωση να εισαχθούν ατμοί (που δήλωσε ότι θόλωσε οθόνη) (είναι όπως λέει και σύστημα ψησίματος με πλήρωση νερού και ειδικά προγράμματα με σχετική ταυτόχρονη υγρασία .. και αν αυτό το σύστημα έχει ξεφύγει?). Αυτό μόνο η Miele μπορεί να το γνωρίζει που έχει και την πλήρη υποστήριξη. Μονόδρομος


δε θα  διαφωνήσω μαζί σου φίλε μου και εγώ έχω τύχει πολλές  τέτοιες περιπτώσεις και σε άλλες μάρκες  συσκευών που γίνανε ζημιές ναι μεν κάνουν ότι μπορούν καλύτερο, αλλά πάντα  υπάρχουν αδύνατα σημεία και η κακιά στιγμή

----------


## Βούλα

> συμφωνώ μαζί σου στο ότι δεν είναι εύκολο να κάνεις βόλτες το φούρνο ,κατά τη γνώμη μου υπάρχουν 2 επιλογές
> α)υπάρχουν τεχνικοί λευκών συσκευών πού συνεργάζονται με ηλεκτρονικούς σε θέματα πλακετών αυτό σου το υπογράφω ,απλά αν θέλεις να ρισκάρειςκάποια χρήματα να έλθει κάποιος τεχνικός αφού έχει μιλήσει με το συνεργάτη του να αποσυνδέσει την πλακέτα και να του την δώσει να την ελέγξει, δεν είναι εγγυημένο ότι  όλες οι βλάβεςεπισκευάζονται.
> 
> β)Αν δε γίνει  τίποτε ,να την ξαναμοντάρει και αναγκαστικά να καλέσεις την εταιρία ,απλά θα έχεις χάσει χρόνο και κάποια χρήματα


_Θα φωνάξω αυτόν της περιοχής μου που ασχολείται με ηλεκτρικές συσκευές, αν και ήταν ξεκάθαρος ότι δεν υπάρχει λόγος να έρθει, και όταν του ρίξει ματιά θα σας πω την διάγνωση!_  :Huh:

----------


## Βούλα

*Τελικά ήρθε το παλικάρι είδε τον φούρνο εξωτερικά χωρίς να τον ανοίξει δλδ και μου είπε να τον πάω σε έναν γνωστό του ο οποίος επισκευάζει πλακέτες κτλ κι αν τελικά δεν φτιάχνεται ούτε εκεί τότε να πάρω την miele να τους τα χώσω που ένας τέτοιος φούρνος αποβάλει ατμούς στην οθόνη και γενικά παρουσιάζει βλάβες μέσα σε μια τετραετία. Οπότε τύλιγμα σε κουβέρτα και μεταφορά του φούρνου σε μάστορα είναι το επόμενο βήμα και να δούμε τι θα γίνει*  :Cursing:

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Κατάλαβα ... όλα τα "παλικάρια " της περιοχής σου βλέπουν το "τέρας" και τους πιάνει βήχας ...  (ρε σεις στην περιοχή της κοπέλας ... δεν ντρέπεστε να μην μπορείτε να βγάλετε ένα καντράν?)  :W00t: 

Ο τεχνικός οικ συσκευών = να το πας σε ηλεκτρονικό
Ο ηλεκτρονικός = να το πας σε τεχνικό 
(αν φέρει και ηλεκτρολόγο να την ξηλώσει δήθεν για μεταφορά) ...= Να πεις τον ηλεκτρονικό και τον τεχνικό να στο βγάλουν  :Scared:  :hahahha:

----------


## Βούλα

> Κατάλαβα ... όλα τα "παλικάρια " της περιοχής σου βλέπουν το "τέρας" και τους πιάνει βήχας ...  (ρε σεις στην περιοχή της κοπέλας ... δεν ντρέπεστε να μην μπορείτε να βγάλετε ένα καντράν?) 
> 
> Ο τεχνικός οικ συσκευών = να το πας σε ηλεκτρονικό
> Ο ηλεκτρονικός = να το πας σε τεχνικό 
> (αν φέρει και ηλεκτρολόγο να την ξηλώσει δήθεν για μεταφορά) ...= Να πεις τον ηλεκτρονικό και τον τεχνικό να στο βγάλουν


*

Κάπως έτσι... 
Όπως κάποτε που πήρα στον παροχέα του ίντερνετ μου πριν χρόνια, διότι δεν είχα ίντερνετ και μου είπανε να καλέσω ηλεκτρολόγο να δει τις μπρίζες! χααχχαχα*

----------


## eleCtroAsxetos

> *
> 
> Κάπως έτσι... 
> Όπως κάποτε που πήρα στον παροχέα του ίντερνετ μου πριν χρόνια, διότι δεν είχα ίντερνετ και μου είπανε να καλέσω ηλεκτρολόγο να δει τις μπρίζες! χααχχαχα*


offtopic αλλα ειναι συνηθης και προβλεπομενη τακτικη πριν δηλωσουν βλαβη στον οτε αφου αυτος ελεγχει τη διαδρομη απο το τοπικο καφαο της γειτονιας σου προς το σπιτι.
ξερουν οτι απο τον κεντρικο διακομιστη μεχρι το καφαο ειναι οκ, αποκλειουν το προβλημα στο σπιτι βαζοντας σε να πληρωνεις  επισκεψη ηλεκτρολογου (9 στις 10 φορες θεωρω αδικα) και μετα δηλωνουν βλαβη στο οτε.

----------


## diony

> *Τελικά ήρθε το παλικάρι είδε τον φούρνο εξωτερικά χωρίς να τον ανοίξει δλδ και μου είπε να τον πάω σε έναν γνωστό του ο οποίος επισκευάζει πλακέτες κτλ κι αν τελικά δεν φτιάχνεται ούτε εκεί τότε να πάρω την miele να τους τα χώσω που ένας τέτοιος φούρνος αποβάλει ατμούς στην οθόνη και γενικά παρουσιάζει βλάβες μέσα σε μια τετραετία. Οπότε τύλιγμα σε κουβέρτα και μεταφορά του φούρνου σε μάστορα είναι το επόμενο βήμα και να δούμε τι θα γίνει*


Πιστεύω ότι όντως δεν ήθελε να ασχοληθεί με τη βλάβη ,διότι απλά θα ξεμοντάριζε και θα ξαναμοντάριζε την πλακέτα ή τις πλακέτες ,τώρα φυσικά έτσι που έγινε ίσως να είναι πιο βολικό για τον ηλεκτρονικό να έχει όλο το φούρνο κομπλέ στο εργαστήριο του ,εύχομαι τουλάχιστον να γίνει κάτι να μην πάει ο κόπος σου χαμένος

----------


## Βούλα

_Kαλησπέρα σε όλους και καλό καλοκαίρι. Τελικά ήρθε το συνεργείο της miele πλήρωσα την επίσκεψη  40 ευρω και μου είπε ότι ή η πλακέτα είναι ή είχε πάρει υγρασία και θα έπρεπε να ξαναέρθει αφού έχει παραγγείλει πλακέτα προκειμένου να την δοκιμάσουμε και θα έβλεπε μήπως ήθελε τίποτα καθάρισμα στις συνδέσεις μήπως δεν έκανε καλή επαφή το θέμα του touch. Ξαναήρθε τεχνικός της miele λοιπόν μετα από κανά 10ήμερο περίπου, ανοιξε το φούρνο και ήταν πεντακάθαρος! Ήταν θέμα πλακέτας. Το κακό ήταν ότι έπρεπε να αλλάξω κι ένα άλλο εξάρτημα, αν και ήταν μια χαρά το δικό μου, λόγω του ότι η εταιρεία άλλαξε το μενού του φούρνου και δεν γινόταν να βάλω την νέα πλακέτα διότι δεν θα έδινε εντολές αν δεν άλλαζα και το εξάρτημα που σας λέω, το οποίο μου διαφεύγει τι ακριβώς ήταν. Εν ολίγοις: πλήρωσα 40 ευρώ την πρώτη επίσκεψη και άλλα 40 ευρώ τη δεύτερη. Κόστιζε 278 η πλακέτα και 110 το εξάρτημα και με πολλά παράπονα από μέρους μου διότι τον φούρνο τον έχω μόνο 4 χρόνια και τον έχω δουλέψει ελάχιστα και με καλή διάθεση από τη miele μου κάνανε μια καλή έκπτωση 40% στα προιόντα παρόλο που είμαι 2 χρόνια εκτός εγγύησης και μου βγήκε συνολικά πλακέτα-εξάρτημα-επισκέψεις 310 περίπου ευρώ. Αυτά!_ 

_Α! ξέχασα να σας πω ότι το πρόβλημα προήλθε από το ρεύμα, λόγω βύθισης και το ηλεκτρονικό κάηκε._

----------


## diony

Δυστυχώς  πολλά Γερμανικά προϊόντα είναι ευαίσθητα σε διακυμάνσεις του ρεύματος (τάσης), διότι πιθανό τα φτιάχνουν για τα δικά τους δεδομένα ,αντίθετα  τα Ιταλικά νομίζω έχουν περισσότερες αντοχές
Τα Κινέζικατα έχω δει σε πολλές περιπτώσεις αθάνατα σε φοβερές ταλαιπωρίες , ακόμη και σε επαγγελματικά προϊόντα με ελάχιστες εξαιρέσεις βέβαια 
Εύχομαι να  σου πάει καλά από εδώ και πέρα

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Πρόκειται καθαρά για θέμα αλητών της εταιρίας , και το τι παραμύθι ακούστηκε δεν έχει προηγούμενο.
Στο 1ο ποστ αναφερόμαστε πράγματι σε πρόβλημα touch (μάλιστα για πανάκριβη συσκευή που πρόβλημα σε άλλες μπακατέλες της δεκαετίας του 80 δεν το παρουσιάζανε ) έστω και αν δεχτούμε ότι δεν ήταν από υγρασία . Το θόλωμα στα γράμματα της οθόνης καντράν για συσκευή 4 ετίας είναι ασυγχώρητο για τέτοια εταιρία. (και μάλιστα στην 4 ετία) 

Και η πιο μεγάλη αλητεία της εταιρίας είναι το δήθεν ότι εκτός του καντράν έπρεπε να αλλάξουν και ένα άλλο εξάρτημα (το δήθεν μενού του καντράν .. που πιθανόν να εννοούσαν μονάδα ισχύος ή μονάδα ελέγχου) υποχρεώνοντας  τον πελάτη να πληρώσει επιπλέον 100 ευρώ για κάτι που δεν θα έπρεπε να πληρώσει . (αν φρόντιζε να έχει το γνήσιο ανταλλακτικό του μοντέλου της έτσι ώστε να μην χρειαστεί επιπλέον αλλαγή του άλλου εξαρτήματος) (ίσως αυτά γίνονται μόνο στο Ελλαδιστάν .. ενώ σε εταιρίες του εξωτερικού ίσως να είχαν το γνήσιο καντράν (με το δικό του μενού) χωρίς να ήταν απαραίτητο και αλλαγή άλλου εξαρτήματος).  Άλλωστε αναφέρθηκε ότι για το άλλο εξάρτημα ..." Αν και ήταν μια χαρά" !!!




> _Α! ξέχασα να σας πω ότι το πρόβλημα προήλθε από το ρεύμα, λόγω βύθισης και το ηλεκτρονικό κάηκε._


Επειδή αναφέρθηκε ότι από την ημέρα που το έβαλες στην πιο υψηλότερη θερμοκρασία (και από τότε έχεις το πρόβλημα) . Πιθανόν να στο ξανακάνει αν επιλέξεις και πάλι υψηλότερες θερμοκρασίες . (ναι μεν δεν πήρε υγρασία .. και το βρήκαν καθαρό .. αλλά μπορεί αυτή η μεγάλη θερμοκρασία να επηρέασε εσωτερικά το καντράν "σβήσανε τα γράμματα" ... "δεν πατιέται το touch" στο σημείο όπου βρίσκεται και αλλοίωσε την κατάσταση) .

Και εγώ εύχομαι όλα να πάνε καλά..

(Το παλιό καντράν και το άλλο εξάρτημα τα έχεις εσύ?) φύλαξε τα και τα 2 καλού κακού και μην τα πετάς.

----------


## Βούλα

_diony σε ευχαριστώ πολύ κι εγώ ελπίζω να μην ξαναπάθω κάτι παρόμοιο. 

Φίλε μου Κυριακίδη δεν τα έχω τα ανταλλακτικά τα οποία μου αφαίρεσε. Και μου είπε ότι το γεγονός εκείνο κατά το οποίο θόλωσε το καντράν και ήταν φωτισμένο ολόκληρο και γεμάτο υδρατμούς μέσα με αποτέλεσμα να μην φαίνονται τα γράμματα ήταν ένα τυχαίο γεγονός το οποίο δεν είχε καμιά σχέση με το πρόβλημα το οποίο μου παρουσίασε μετά. 
Το εξάρτημα το οποίο αλλάξανε ήταν αυτό που διαβάζει την εντολή δλδ ναι μεν μου αλλάξανε την πλακέτα του καντράν αλλά όσο κι αν πατούσα εγώ να επιλέξω κάτι αυτό δεν θα το επέλεγε διότι δεν θα μπορούσε να διαβάσει την εντολή ο φούρνος αν δεν μου αλλάζανε το εξάρτημα το οποίο προείπα. Το δικό μου ήταν μια χαρά απλά λόγω του ότι άλλαξε το μενού η μίλε έπρεπε να περαστεί και αυτό. 
Του το είπα πάντως ότι είναι απαράδεκτο ένας φούρνος αξίας 4.800 ευρω να μην είναι στεγανός και να χάνει υδρατμούς και κατεπέκτασην θερμοκρασία. Αλλά δεν μου απάντησε κάτι προφανώς το λάβανε σαν παράπονο μου. 
Εγώ τον φούρνο τον χρησιμοποίησα πρώτη φορά το 2011 και δεν τον χρησιμοποίησα πολύ αυτά τα 3 χρόνια για τον λόγο του ότι τουλάχιστον τα 2 χρόνια περάσανε έτσι μιας και είχα άσχημες εγκυμοσύνες και ήμουν στο κρεβάτι και μου μαγείρευε η μητέρα μου και μου έφερνε φαγητό και τον έναν χρόνο που τελικά ξεκίνησα να τον χρησιμοποιώ θα έλεγα ότι τον χρησιμοποίησα ελάχιστα μιας και πιο πολύ μαγειρεύω σε εστίες δλδ κατσαρόλα  τώρα το να ψήσω κανά κέικ ή κανά απλό φαγάκι στο φούρνο δεν το θεωρώ τραγική χρήση και χωρίς πλάκα πέραν από το πάνω κάτω αντίσταση και γκριλ δεν έχω χρησιμοποίησει ακόμη ούτε καν ξεψαχνίσει θα έλεγα τα προγράμματα του μιας και στην ουσία τώρα αρχίζω να τον ψαχουλεύω και άλλωστε μόνο μια φορά είχα βάλει μεγάλη θερμοκρασία για κανά τεταρτάκι επειδή βιαζόμουν.
 Δηλαδή οταν κάνουμε πυρόλυση τι θα γίνει; θα ανατιναχτεί;;_ __

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> _Φίλε μου Κυριακίδη δεν τα έχω τα ανταλλακτικά τα οποία μου αφαίρεσε._


Δεν τα έχεις ... γιατί προφανώς θα καταλήξουν σε επισκευή του γείτονα σου (που τυχόν θα έχει ίδια κουζίνα με την δική σου ) και κατόπιν επισκευής

Εγώ θα τους έσκιζα να μου τα δώσουν πίσω  :Cursing:  (ούτε καν να φύγουν από το σπίτι)

(βλέπεις το αυτονόητο? ... δήθεν ενδιαφέρθηκαν να τα πάρουν εκείνοι για να τα "πετάξουν" υποτίθεται σαν άχρηστα ... και σαν καλά "προσκοπάκια" .. να τα ρίξουν στον κάδο ανακύκλωσης) Τέτοιους θα δεις πολλούς ... και όταν οι πελάτες πάνε στην συνέχεια να τα ζητήσουν πίσω σου λένε μετά ..." εμμμ να τα πετάξαμε δεν τα έχουμε τώρα" ... μπα?

----------


## Βούλα

_Εχεις χίλια δίκαια σαν ανίδεη φέρθηκα αλλά να σου πω εκείνη τη στιγμή έτρεχα να βρω την απόδειξη που είχα αγοράσει τον φούρνο είχα 2 παιδιά το ένα να κλαίει για γάλα και να πρέπει να ταϊστεί το άλλο να κλαίει γιατί ήθελε ναι παίξει κι εκείνο με τον φούρνο - νόμιζε ότι παίζουμε- και τον άνδρα μου να είναι σε αναμμένα κάρβουνα (γιατί τον ξεσήκωσα από την δουλειά να βοηθήσει να κατεβάσουν τον φούρνο για να τον ανοίξει ο τεχνικός και του σπάσανε τα τηλέφωνα να τον ψάχνουν) και περίμενε να τελειώσει ο τεχνικός να τον ανεβάσουν πάλι στη θέση του και να φύγει, το μόνο που σκεφτόμουν λοιπόν ήταν να έχω επιτέλους φούρνο για να μαγειρεύω και να τελειώσει γρήγορα η επισκευή να κάνω τις δουλειές μου και να ασχοληθώ με αυτά που είχα. 
Το σκέφτηκα το απόγευμα όταν τελικά κάθισα αλλά ήταν αργά. Ακριβώς ότι είπες σκέφτηκα πάντως και με μούτζωνα._

----------


## JOUN

Μετα απ'ολα αυτα περιμενω τον Κυριακιδη να πει το γνωστο:Μην παιρνετε συσκευες με πολλες οθονες ,touch panel ηλεκτρονικους θερμοστατες κλπ κλπ.
Το ποιο απλο ειναι το καλυτερο και ποιο ανθεκτικο(αλλα και το ποιο φθηνο να φτιαχτει ΑΝ χαλασει).Μπορει να μην εχει πολυ "μουρη" αλλα στην τελικη ολα την ιδια δουλεια κανουν..

----------


## ezizu

Είναι μια λογική άποψη και πρακτικά πολλές φορές έχει αποδειχτεί σωστή ...........αν το σκεφτείς από άποψη απλότητας και αντοχής στο χρόνο, όπως το αναφέρει ο Κυριακίδης  .

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Είναι μια λογική άποψη και πρακτικά πολλές φορές έχει αποδειχτεί σωστή ...........αν το σκεφτείς από άποψη απλότητας και αντοχής στο χρόνο, όπως το αναφέρει ο Κυριακίδης  .


 :Lol: 

1) Για την Βούλα = κάτοχος συσκευής με ηλεκτρονικά καλούδια = "μου χάλασε στα 4 χρόνια " 

2) Για κατόχους συσκευών χωρίς ηλεκτρονικά καλούδια = "το έχω από το 93 " .... " και θα το έχω μέχρι τα γεράματα" =
http://www.howtofixit.gr/forum/showt...7&goto=newpost  :hahahha:

----------


## stefos1

Απορώ γιατί διαμαρυρεται η γυναίκα μου... *ΑΠΟΡΏ* αφου δεν χαλανε..

----------


## stefos1

Τώρα ψάχνω λίγο χώρο να βολεψω και αυτο

----------


## andyferraristi

> Απορώ γιατί διαμαρυρεται η γυναίκα μου... *ΑΠΟΡΏ* αφου δεν χαλανε..





> Τώρα ψάχνω λίγο χώρο να βολεψω και αυτο


Μην το γελάς καθόλου, γιατί προβλέπω ότι με αυτούς που έχουμε βάλει να μας κυβερνούν, όλα αυτά (όπως και πολλά άλλα) σύντομα θα επανέλθουν στη μόδα, και θα γίνουν ο απαραίτητος εξοπλισμός της κάθε "σύγχρονης" κατοικίας ...  :Tongue2:

----------

